# Amplificador para parlantes de notebook



## tanquef (May 30, 2008)

Saludos, estuve leyendo bastante del foro y la información es excelente, pese a mis pocos conocimientos de electronica, veo que hay mucha gente que sabe y mucho, por eso acudo a ustedes para solicitar ayuda.

Tengo una notebook compaq v2000 desde hace un par de anios, desafortunadamente el anio pasado durante una tormenta electrica, la maquina estaba enchufada y al caer un rayo simplemente se apago. Por suerte la desenchufe, volvi a enchufar y prendio, pero como heridas de batalla quedaron sin funcionar los parlantes y el modem.

Ahora bien, despues de buscar en otros foros mas especificos de notebooks, la desarme y saque los parlantes para ver si estaba el problema ahi, los probe con un reproductor de MP3 y los parlantes funcionan perfecto, asique llegue a la conclusion que lo que se quemo fue una parte del audio del motherboard (digo una parte porque el plug de los auriculares y microfono siguen funcionando)

Dado que el plug de auriculares si funciona, me decidi a hacer el siguiente proyecto para el cual necesito de su ayuda.

Mi idea es, internamente, puentar los cables de los parlantitos de la notebook al jack del auricular, y asi volver a tener sonido sin tener que reemplazar el motherboard, pero el problema que se me presenta es que el sonido que sale de ahi es sin potenciar, por lo tanto necesito hacer una especie de potencia que consuma 5 Volts (mi idea es sacar los 5V del USB que esta justo al lado) y que no me reviente estos parlantitos.

Estuve intentando buscar la potencia de los parlantes pero no la encuentro en ningun lado, les adjunto una foto para que vean como son a ver si me pueden ayudar.

El objetivo es hacer una potencia que no ocupe demasiado espacio (el ideal seria cortar un poco el plastico de los parlantes (del lado que tiene, lo pueden ver en la foto) y ubicarlo por ahi, y hacerle un miniconector entre el +5V y G del USB y los 3 cables de audio del auricular, para que todo sea desmontable y en el caso que me cause algun problema lo pueda sacar.

Desde ya, muchisimas gracias al que pueda colaborar.

PD: Publico la foto del parlante y la de la notebook para que se den una idea del espacio fisico.


----------



## juancanext (May 30, 2008)

podrias  probar con un integrado  tda 2822   o  tda 7050  
y  utilizar  algun espacio  libre  dentro  de  tu  laptop. saludos


----------



## tanquef (May 30, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu rapida respuesta, mire los 2 y me parece el TDA2822 Dip8 como el mas facil para realizar, ahora bien, parte de eso es chino basico por ahora para mi, ya que recien me inicio mas de curioso que otra cosa.

el integrado tiene 8 pines, con la siguiente distribucion:
1 - Output 1
2 - Vcc
3 - Output 2
4 - GND
5 - NF 2
6 - Input 2
7 - Input 1
8 - NF 1

ahora bien,  en el Vcc irian los +5V y en el GND el mismo del USB, eso esta claro
en ambos input irian los positivos de cada parlante (tomados del jack del auricular)
y en Output 1 y 2, los dos positivos a los parlantitos.
el problema lo tengo con los NF que no se que son.
y me falta la masa de los parlantitos a donde deberia ir (va tambien al GND?)

Gracias por la ayuda y disculpen la ignorancia!


----------



## tanquef (May 31, 2008)

Bueno, me mande y hice como pensaba que era.
para no hacer cagadas en la notebook, antes lo hice afuera, por lo tanto del lado del input puse un conector plug 3,5 para poder probarlo con un rep mp3.

Como no sabia lo de los NF, lo que conecte ahi fueron las 2 masas entrada, para lo cual la masa de salida que va a los parlantes me quedo sin poner, entonces con el cable pelado probe puenteando los pines GND, NF1 y NF2.
El resultado fue siempre el mismo, el sonido que sale es muy bajo y totalmente saturado, tanto que no se llega a distinguir nada, por lo tanto hay algo que debe estar mal...

Ahh, los 5V los saque de la notebook (hice un USB macho y lo enchufe).

Ayuda por favor!


----------



## santiago (Jun 1, 2008)

tenes qque fijarte en el datasheet del tda2822 no es solo cuestion de deduccion, tenes que fijarte

saludos

adjunto 

http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1463.pdf


----------



## tanquef (Jun 2, 2008)

me fije en el datasheet, pero no era este y no terminaba de explicarlo como este, igualmente estaba bien conectado, lo que no me queda claro son las masas del headphone en este datasheet muestra como que van cerradas entre si, pero no van en el componente. igualemente asique como lo habia soldado estaba bien, y lo unico que se escuchaba era pura distorsion y saturacion, abre quemado el componente soldandolo? no creo porque lo hice bastante rapido, pero...


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2008)

las masas de los parlantes van....... a masa jeje en el datasheet, cuando tenes una raya al final de la linea significa masa, y todas van unidas, ademas de ir con la alimentacion negativa

saludos


----------



## tanquef (Jun 3, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh ahora nos vamos entendiendo, lo voy a probar asi, fabricando una plaqueta para que quede mas prolijo y despues les cuento.


----------



## tanquef (Jun 3, 2008)

uhh me cagaron la vida! jejeje

ahora despues de leer el circuito me doy cuenta que hay que poner resistencias y demas, pense que iba todo directo!

Vuelvo a hacer consulta:
R1, R2, R3 y R4 son resistencias de distintas variables (10k, 4,7 ohms)
C1, C2, C3, C4, C5, y C6 son capacitores verdad?

Ahora bien, que son RL (el dibujo parece ser resistencia pero no dice de cuanto es...)

ayudenme por favor que estoy empantanado, pense que era mas facil cuando vi el dibujito.

otra cosa, para hacer esta PCB necesito comprar agua fuerte, donde lo compro? en las ferreterias? y el papel para hacer la transferencia alguno en particular?


----------



## santiago (Jun 3, 2008)

te tengo una slucion mas facil
los parlantes de escritorio de cualquier pc tienen un amplificador con ese integrado dentro, claro con parlantes mas grandes, pero no importa
estan armados en una plaqueta relativemente pequeña, trata de buscarte el mas pequeño posible, osea trata de conseguir los parlantes mas simples y economicos que encontres para pc, ademas te ahorras la plaqueta

saludos


----------



## tanquef (Jun 3, 2008)

estuve viendo, pero los problemas de esos parlantes es que vienen con potenciometro la mayoria entonces no sirven. voy a probar con la otra variante que me dieron el tda7050 que parece un poco mas sencillo, si no puedo, directamente lo voy a conectar sin potenciar, es peor no tener sonido a tenerlo con poco volumen...

aunque todavia no pierdo las esperanzas! ahora me voy a comprar los componentes para armar ese y despues les cuento.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 3, 2008)

Yo haría el "Amplificador estereo que se alimenta desde 3 a 15 V" 
Es el mismo que tenías pero aquí se ve cómo puedes conectar el que viene con disipador o el que viene sin disipador.


(R son las resistencias y los números son sus valores en ohms o kilohms, así los pides en la tienda.
Y C son los condensadores que también se llaman capacitores y los números son los valores, también así los pides en la tienda. 

Son muy económicos todos los componentes.

RL quiere decir "resistencia de carga" y son los parlantes, no tienes que agregar resistencias. Significa que ahí debes conectar los parlantes)


----------



## santiago (Jun 4, 2008)

el problema del pote se arregla con un puente

saludos


----------

